# HELP + ADVISE! Moving to Canada



## shirgman (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

Im 22 years old and so is my partner. We both have degrees in Business Management and are both in full time work. I work as a sales executive for a steel company and she works for Sainsbury's.

We both have discussed moving to Canada to live and work and maybe eventually set up our own business in the future. From looking at information on websites Calgary seems our favored place to move to. 

I would like some advise and help on where we begin? 

What do we apply for and what site do we use. A lot of sites offer visa's and citizenship but who do we actually use. There is so much stuff to look at its hard when only using the internet to know what to do in what order and sometimes you just need to ask people who have done it or are currently in the process of doing it.

Any advice and help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your time and consideration

Doug.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

shirgman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im 22 years old and so is my partner. We both have degrees in Business Management and are both in full time work. I work as a sales executive for a steel company and she works for Sainsbury's.
> 
> ...



Doug,

Id start with the CIC Official website, go through the POINTS process and check if you qualify. Once you pass that, Id strongly recommend you fill your application yourself and its mostly paperwork. I did it on my own and it shouldnt require help except for some questions here or there which you can easily refer to this forum or countless others on the net. I do not think you need help from a visa processing company or something of that sort (assuming you have a clean and simple application). In any case, I believe the process if easy and straightforward enough for you to do it on your own. I have attached a link to the CIC website which guides you through the process.

Shoot back with questions.

Cheers

Link: Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals


----------

